# chances of twins from frozen embies



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all
sorry if this question has been asked before but does anyone know what the chances of having twins following the transfer of 2 frozen embies? Are there any stats?

Thanks
JacLaw x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

I was quoted about 20% chance on FET of twins.

Good luck to you
A x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi jaclaw,

I asked this question a few weeks back and was surprised at the response,lots of twin mummies!
Flick back maybe a page or two and you can read.

xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi hun

my clinic told me its exactly the same 25% for fresh and frozen    

karen


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Girls

Wasn't sure whether to have one or two transferred. Had one fresh embryo transferred last cycle and got BFN. 

Have 3 frozen embryos - all in separate straws so I can transfer one if I wish. The problem is that for health/age reasons it is better for me not to have twins but I don't know whether transferring a single frozen embryo will drastically cut down my chances.

JacLaw x


----------



## tonik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Jaclaw,

I had exactly the same dilemma a few months ago - spoke to the embryologist about it.  We had five frosties left and she recommended two options:

i) because we had five we could either defrost them all in one go and wait and see if any got to blast stage and choose the best one (because blasts have a better chance), or 

ii) we could just defrost two and put them both back straight away (day three embies).  

In the end we went for the two day three embies both together.  We got a BFN and we have just done the same thing again.  I would recommend chatting with your clinic and see what they recommend, I guess it also depends whether your embies were already at blast stage when they were frozen, and what quality there were - ours are not fantastic quality - maybe if they had been better then they would have recommended only one...

Hope that helps and sorry if I have confused you even further!
x


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

Hi! Jaclaw,

I spoke to my Doctor at clinic yesterday about this. The recent stats for my clinic with regards to twin pregnancies from *FET is 10%*. (they had 4 out of approx 40 FET over 3 months). So quite low really, but I know exactly what you mean. We've had two FET's both BPN, first one had two day 3 embies transferred and second time eSET 1 blast, both cyles were natural. Discussing what to do for final batch of 5. Probably have two day 2 embies transferred on an HRT cycle to give extra support and pray for one embie to get comfy. I know it sounds terrible but I have to be realistic.

Good luck!


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for your feedback. Both my consultant and embryologist - who were very happy that I chose SET for my fresh cycle - have advised that I have 2 put back for my FET.  

FET scheduled for 19 June so will keep you posted.

Good luck with all your FET cycles!

Jaclaw x


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

Excellent probably a realistic and informed decision, the way I'm looking at it this time is that they are the experts and I trust they would'nt recommend transferring two embies if you were a high risk for twins - good luck, will keep everything crossed for you.  Are you doing an HRT cycle?  I'm going to start a medicated cycle as had two neg. natural FET's.  Starting June, all being well FET July.

Good luck!
Heelanlass


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Heelenlass

Thanks for positive response. Yes, I am having medicated FET - same protocol as last time.

Good luck for July - it'll be here in no time.

JacLaw


----------



## kitty! (Aug 10, 2004)

It happens hun, numerous fresh goes and we ended up with our two !!!!

Never ever thought it would work and end result was twins ... wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Kitty,

Congrats on your lovely two,they're beautiful!

Do you mind me asking what grade your frosties were,what day and were they from a failed cycle?By failed i mean i fresh tx that did'nt result in a pregnancy at all?

I had asked this question a few weeks back and though i got a few responses to prove the possibility i'm still erring on the side of thinking even a singleton pregnancy is possibility.
I'm due for a FET transfer on monday and because of this i've not really considered SET and the clinic advised two as it is "highly unlikely but not impossible".Did your clinic say the same?

Thanks in advance


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
kitty your twins are gorgeous  

kirst x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hi JacLaw

I had 2 x 2 day frozen embies put back in May and had a BPN  I'm quite happy to take that risk. I had 2 embies put back for my IVF as well and ended up having just one implant so it's down to luck I think 



jaclaw said:


> Hi all
> sorry if this question has been asked before but does anyone know what the chances of having twins following the transfer of 2 frozen embies? Are there any stats?
> 
> Thanks
> JacLaw x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, just to add my pennies worth. I had a neg fresh cycle, 2 FET's both resulting in chemical pregnancies. final FET got twins this was with the addition of baby aspirin as i was found to have a blood clotting issue. 
All my embies were from my fresh cycle when i was 37, all were 2 day embies ranging from 4 cell to 6 cell. The final FET were 2x 2day 4 cell embies, it was a medicated cycle. I had 2 embies left after this go.

good luck to you all. 

PS, a lady in my town got twins also, from the same clinic Leeds general there are 5 weeks between our twins, I was 39, she was 40, never give up hope!!!!


----------

